# Shag Bark Hickory = Hickory?



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Can shag bark hickory wood be used for smoking? Is it the same as hickory wood?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

yes and yes


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

There are four different species of hickory. All will work very well for smoking. If you should run across some pecan it is a close relative of hickory and also is good for smoking.


----------

